# Where to get fit???



## reflux (May 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm a dirt rider by heart, but I've always spent my fair share of time on the road. Anyway, I'm planning to replace my current road bike within the next month or two. I have two problems: I need to get fit and I don't know where to go. I live in Orange County, but I don't mind driving in order to get fit by someone who knows what he or she is doing. Any suggestions? Your experience there?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Andrew


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Try Jax Bicycles in Irvine, they have a great selection of bikes and have a very knowledgable staff. If you go talk to Brent he fit me for my madone. No complaints whatso ever. They also have other stores throughout orange county. Oh yeah they are located on culver just off the 5.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rock N Road*

Brent at Jax in Irvine is the only person I'd talk to in that store. Lately it seems like all they have are college kids coming and going. None of them knows much and there's very little they can help with. I'd love to be able to support this store, especially since I live so close to it, but I just can't do it.

In my experience, the best shop in Orange County is Rock N Road. I like their shop in Laguna Niguel (shopping center on the corner of Oso and La Paz ... the one with Longs Drug). They also have a shop in Mission Viejo. Here's their web site: http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/. It has the exact addresses as well as phone numbers and hours.

I've purchased multiple bikes from the Laguna Niguel store and have always been fitted perfectly. Talk to Jeff (the manager), Parker, Monty, or Jason ... or any of the other guys there. I've recommended the shop to a number of friends and everyone has had a positive experience. If you happen to head down there, feel free to tell them that Brian sent you.

Good luck!


----------



## reflux (May 20, 2004)

BrianT said:


> a lot of words


Thanks for the help! I'll definitely check out Rock n Road in LN.

Andrew


----------

